# Launch of LiuspeedTuning.com



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just finished it, jus some minor things to tweak out on the page. Tell me what you guys think and tell me if there are any missing links. I am also looking for pix of headlight, corner's and grille combinations, You will see in the B14 section.

http://LiuspeedTuning.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, the page looks best if you D/L and install this font:
http://liuspeedtuning.com/nissan.ttf


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> BTW, the page looks best if you D/L and install this font:
> http://liuspeedtuning.com/nissan.ttf



I like the picture of the Hot Shot CAI with my car???


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the images load a bit slow, use smaller images, don't scale em in the html. I like the minimalism and lack of 2F2F flash intro.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> the images load a bit slow, use smaller images, don't scale em in the html. I like the minimalism and lack of 2F2F flash intro.


The biggest images are prolly the background images. It's all about the server, pretty much.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> I like the picture of the Hot Shot CAI with my car???


is that ur car? I can't remeber where I found it, I was trying to find another one b/c I made the watermark too dark. I watermared all the images on the site so I don't end up with a bunch of ebayer's trying to steal them off the server.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well done, you lil computer hacker you


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

ohhh yea...looks wonderful..... :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice :thumbup: 

..i remember a time when i was working on that site, when liuspeed sold stuff for lots of other different cars


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> The biggest images are prolly the background images. It's all about the server, pretty much.


specifically this image:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey LIU, congrats. I like the simplicity of the site, well done Jason!:thumbup: Now you need a section for baby rattles and such, hehe. GL!:cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks A-OK. Just my personal opinion, it looks a little too bland with all the gray everywhere. You may want to add some contrasting colors to get people's attention. For example, the logo is perfect. It's black and white but it has red in it to catch your attention. Try adding some red or other contrasting colors like yellow to brighten it up a bit. Other than that, it looks good. :thumbup:

Oh, one more thing...on the contact page, a form mail would be sweet!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> specifically this image:


Tru, I guess I didn't turn down the jpeg quality enough, 126k


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> Looks A-OK. Just my personal opinion, it looks a little too bland with all the gray everywhere. You may want to add some contrasting colors to get people's attention. For example, the logo is perfect. It's black and white but it has red in it to catch your attention. Try adding some red or other contrasting colors like yellow to brighten it up a bit. Other than that, it looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, one more thing...on the contact page, a form mail would be sweet!


I can do a form, but I don't know how to do a form mailing. I'll see about adding some color.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the main page this







is cut off on the right side. also your frame should be set so theres no scroll left and right. just my opinion. i have i.e. 6 i think. pretty new


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there isn't a scroll left/right, u must have a low res screen. It's best viewed in 1024x768 or higher (which isn't much to ask for in this age).

{edit} ya. it's definately ur resolution, you need a new screen, dude.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can anyone tell me how to make a workng hit counter? I can't get it to function correctly. It, by default, goes back to the original "[hit counter]" without ACTUALLY counting the hits.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

usually web hosts have CGI or other programming based counters that can be installed or enabled using the web hosts control panel. Otherwise i'd just do a search for counter. I think counters that are visible are kinda cheesy, personally i like hidden counters that count and track unique vs. hits and separates based on region etc. That way its more more marketing based so you know where ppl are coming from and you can direct your marketing regionally.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Tru, I guess I didn't turn down the jpeg quality enough, 126k


it's partially the load size, and partially that you are using the image at like 1/2 size anyways, so just make it the size you want it to be and leave the quality alone.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I resized/compressed the images, 90% of them are under 100KB. Will load alot faster, gonna mess with the background pix, but I don't wanna mess too much, alot of the images are viewed in full size when you look at the products section, so I don't want to shrink them to 250x160 or so.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> ok, I resized/compressed the images, 90% of them are under 100KB. Will load alot faster, gonna mess with the background pix, but I don't wanna mess too much, alot of the images are viewed in full size when you look at the products section, so I don't want to shrink them to 250x160 or so.


unless your hosting space is really limited, you should make the small image one file and make it so that the larger image is a different file.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*What the...*



1997 GA16DE said:


> is that ur car? I can't remeber where I found it, I was trying to find another one b/c I made the watermark too dark. I watermared all the images on the site so I don't end up with a bunch of ebayer's trying to steal them off the server.


Did Mike give you permission to use his pics.? And why is this in the cosmetic section? Seems more like it should be in the general section to me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wes said:


> Did Mike give you permission to use his pics.? And why is this in the cosmetic section? Seems more like it should be in the general section to me.


Let's see, here are the sources of the images:

>I used my pictures
>Liu's pictures
>Liu got permission to use some of the member's rides which were provided for me to use.
>Liu retails Syndicate's products so I used his pix
>The bulb pix came from the company that sells to Liu
>and the rest came from NPM, which I: 1. put at the bottom of the page (take a look) and 2. am sure Mike Young won't mind.

I am also asking members to provide some pix if they would like. I don't think I have any questionable pictures on there, if someone doesn't want their picture shown, I can always take it down.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wes said:


> And why is this in the cosmetic section?


well, Liu sells alot of cosmetic stuff, so I put it here.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike ( motivational1)

i have asked justin to use my car for the hs gear.

i dont plan on having stealin other people pix without permission and 90 % of more of my pix are all full permission or my own.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt see any syndicate shit..only HS...did i just miss it? it wasnt under the b14 sentra/200sx category...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

only B14 and B15 (and the A33 maxima)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Looks good I will have updated finished pics of the C/F Drift spoiler this week and the C/F trunk next week. I have not been able to sleep I am so excited.

Justin? Why the hell didnt you tell me you could build sites..... You would of got the HOOK UP!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Looks good I will have updated finished pics of the C/F Drift spoiler this week and the C/F trunk next week. I have not been able to sleep I am so excited.
> 
> Justin? Why the hell didnt you tell me you could build sites..... You would of got the HOOK UP!!!!!


LOL, well, I built my website and Liu asked me to do his, I'm kinda learning as I go along. 

Can't wait to see the drift spoiler painted (or in c/f).

BTW, go on there and make sure the prices and shipping charges are correct. Especially the B15 World Challenge kit b/c I priced out a full kit and I estimated shipping for the rear attachments (I can't tell if it's a big item or a small item). I just realized I forgot to include the Fenders on the site, what's the status of the fenders, BTW?

edit: I see why, they're still in the prototypes section.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Fenders, I need to recoupe some costs from the trunk and spoiler then I can start on those. Once I get the prices worked out i may start a GB to help move things along. I will double check on the prices.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looking good


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*watermark*



1997 GA16DE said:


> is that ur car? I can't remeber where I found it, I was trying to find another one b/c I made the watermark too dark. I watermared all the images on the site so I don't end up with a bunch of ebayer's trying to steal them off the server.


adobephoto shop support watermarks


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*bad ASS*

DUDE YOUR WEBSITE IS ROCKS !!!!!!!

let me tell you something your web is ROCKS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DMT said:


> DUDE YOUR WEBSITE IS ROCKS !!!!!!!
> 
> let me tell you something your web is ROCKS


what are u saying hmm ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DMT said:


> DUDE YOUR WEBSITE IS ROCKS !!!!!!!
> 
> let me tell you something your web is ROCKS


what are u saying hmm ?

is that supposed to be good or bad?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Needs prices.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Needs prices.


Prices ARE up. All available items have prices witht exception of the LED bulbs, I will have those prices up this weekend.

BTW, I got some new pics from a guy named Rich. I still have to check them out, but they're stealth lights. I put up a request for people to send me pictures of their Liuspeed products and I got his response.


----------

